# .32 cal ml for squirels



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I was just wondering if any one uses a 32 cal for hunting squirels. We are trying to find 3 kits that are reasonably priced. I figured I should ask a little bit about them before we jumped in head first. Does any one know a good source for them. Is it a riot to hunt them with black powder. Thanks


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

These are nice guns. I would get it in a 36cal though because you can use a buckshot for your round ball.
http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/216...rifle-reviews/reviews.htm?sort=rating&dir=asc


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

From everything I have read about them, the .32 crockett mentioned above, is a good gun. My .32 poor boy uses buckshot (.300).


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Traditions makes a .32 cal full stock muzzelloader. Sweet little gun, made for small game. FRANK


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a TC 32.cal cherokee and its a good time in the woods


----------

